# Firmware: Canon releases firmware v1.3.1 for the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 14, 2021)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon EOS R5.
> Canon EOS R5 Firmware v1.3.1
> 
> Fixes a phenomenon, in which when shooting with Canon Log 3, if the [View Assist.] setting is set to [On], the image in the viewfinder and on the LCD screen is displayed brighter than it should be.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## vladk (Apr 14, 2021)

It is not much different from FW 1.3.0.
I've read that it is minor update to 1.3.0 with single bug fix for clog3 (overexposed image when view assist is on).


----------



## definedphotography (Apr 14, 2021)

vladk said:


> I've read that it is minor update to 1.3.0 with single bug fix for clog3 (overexposed image when view assist is on).


that would have been far better information than posting the release info for 1.3.0 and leaving us to figure out the difference between that and 1.3.1


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 14, 2021)

definedphotography said:


> that would have been far better information than posting the release info for 1.3.0 and leaving us to figure out the difference between that and 1.3.1


For those that have not installed 1.3.0 having the complete list of changes makes much more sense IMO.

Good news thanks to @vladk no one needs to compare 1.3.0 and 1.3.1 on their own to find out what changed. This internet thing as a source of information might just catch on.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 14, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Thanks for sharing, great to have the view assist. Just tested it, great addition.


----------



## definedphotography (Apr 14, 2021)

Ramage said:


> For those that have not installed 1.3.0 having the complete list of changes makes much more sense IMO.



A better option would have been a quick note at the top of the post with the CLog fix (& other fixed phenomenons) for the many of us that have already seen/installed the 1.3.0 update. 
Posting the whole thing again seems superfluous.


----------



## miketcool (Apr 14, 2021)

Now I’ll install this update.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 14, 2021)

definedphotography said:


> A better option would have been a quick note at the top of the post with the CLog fix (& other fixed phenomenons) for the many of us that have already seen/installed the 1.3.0 update.
> Posting the whole thing again seems superfluous.


Great feedback for @Canon Rumors Guy 

I think you being pedantic but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ramage said:


> For those that have not installed 1.3.0 having the complete list of changes makes much more sense IMO.
> 
> Good news thanks to @vladk no one needs to compare 1.3.0 and 1.3.1 on their own to find out what changed. This internet thing as a source of information might just catch on.




You always make perfect sense. You must stop now.


----------



## definedphotography (Apr 14, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Great feedback for @Canon Rumors Guy
> 
> I think you being pedantic but whatever floats your boat.



Maybe, but normally a minor release like this just has what has been fixed - in this case a couple things. Not the whole release notes for the previous release as well.


----------



## SnowMiku (Apr 15, 2021)

I would wait for a few weeks to see if anyone notices any new bugs.


----------



## codyras (Apr 15, 2021)

When shooing in C-Log 3, what's the best color space option? BT.709 or Cinema Gamut?


----------



## SonicStudios (Apr 15, 2021)

Is there support for C-Log 2 in this firmware update?


----------



## macrunning (Apr 15, 2021)

As a Photographer, these firmware updates have been useless and done little to address issues with the camera for Photographers.


----------



## YEUP (Apr 15, 2021)

macrunning said:


> As a Photographer, these firmware updates have been useless and done little to address issues with the camera for Photographers.


100% AGREE. Canon has apparently forgotten the camera has people who use it to take photographs.


----------



## jd7 (Apr 15, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Good news thanks to @vladk no one needs to compare 1.3.0 and 1.3.1 on their own to find out what changed. This internet thing as a source of information might just catch on.


Agreed! Except when this internet thing is a source of misinformation ...


----------



## SonicStudios (Apr 15, 2021)

macrunning said:


> As a Photographer, these firmware updates have been useless and done little to address issues with the camera for Photographers.


What issues are you referring to?


----------



## Dockland (Apr 15, 2021)

So the added fixes/functionality in 1.3.1 vs 1.3.0 are:

– Support for RAW movies shot with Canon Log3 and RAW (Light) will be available in Cinema RAW Development and in Digital Photo Professional version in a future update. Digital Photo Professional will also support the processing of RAW movies shot in Canon Log3 settings and the application of Viewing LUT in a future update.

– Fixes a phenomenon in which the power may become suspended when the camera is powered via USB for an extended period of time.

– Fixes a phenomenon, in which part of the settings screen is incorrectly displayed in Firmware Version 1.2.1.

– Fixes a phenomenon, in which when shooting with Canon Log 3, if the [View Assist.] setting is set to [On], the image in the viewfinder and on the LCD screen is displayed brighter than it should be.


----------



## Kit. (Apr 15, 2021)

macrunning said:


> As a Photographer, these firmware updates have been useless and done little to address issues with the camera for Photographers.


How about the issues numbered 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, and 12?


----------



## freejay (Apr 15, 2021)

Dockland said:


> So the added fixes/functionality in 1.3.1 vs 1.3.0 are:
> 
> – Support for RAW movies shot with Canon Log3 and RAW (Light) will be available in Cinema RAW Development and in Digital Photo Professional version in a future update. Digital Photo Professional will also support the processing of RAW movies shot in Canon Log3 settings and the application of Viewing LUT in a future update.
> 
> ...


No, as far as I remember only the two last ones.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 15, 2021)

freejay said:


> No, as far as I remember only the two last ones.



I checked the change log from the post here when 1.3.0 was announced. Just compared them.


----------



## rbielefeld (Apr 15, 2021)

macrunning said:


> As a Photographer, these firmware updates have been useless and done little to address issues with the camera for Photographers.


I really hope the next firmware update address stills centric additions such as a simulated shutter release noise for electronic shutter. I won't go into why I think this is needed here, but it think it would be a great addition. Also, I still do not think there is a way to keep the EVF on all the time while shooting. There are instances where I do not want the EVF to turn off until I turn it off, but as much as I have tried I cannot get the R5 to do this. Either give me a way to do that, or make the time it takes for the EVF to go from black to on much shorter. Yes, I can half-press the shutter button on the way up to get the EVF to come on, but I don't particularly like that solution. And, I don't like the idea of putting tape over the sensor to simulate my eye being at the EVF to keep it on. Anyway, there are stills centric improvements that can be made and I hope they come soon. Cheers everyone.


----------



## juanmaasecas (Apr 15, 2021)

Ibis issue still happening 





__





Canon EOS R5 IBIS issue?: Canon EOS R Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## vladk (Apr 15, 2021)

Let me clarify a bit for those who are (legitimately) confused by FW 1.3.1 release notes.

This time (and nobody knows why) Canon screwed up a little bit.

First, it appears that they forgot to include the following item to the 1.3.0 release notes:

*12. Fixes a phenomenon, in which part of the settings screen is incorrectly displayed in Firmware Version 1.2.1.*

Second, they included all 12 items from 1.3.0 release into release notes of 1.3.1 release, added item 13 (the only new item for 1.3.1 release), and put the following note which clarifies what changes apply to each release:

*13. Fixes a phenomenon, in which when shooting with Canon Log 3, if the [View Assist.] setting is set to [On], the image in the viewfinder and on the LCD screen is displayed brighter than it should be.

*Items 1 through 12 apply to Version 1.3.0, whereas Item 13 applies to Version 1.3.1.*

And they have not mentioned 1.3.0 release in the history of past firmware updates like they always did in the past. They just pretend like 1.3.0 does not exist.
And by the way, all application versions mentioned in FW 1.3.1 release notes are versions released together with FW 1.3.0 update, no applications were updated with FW 1.3.1 release. We can also see that there were no application updates since March 30 on the Software page for R5.


----------



## Tidy Media (Apr 15, 2021)

> – Fixes a phenomenon, in which when shooting with Canon Log 3, if the [View Assist.] setting is set to [On], the image in the viewfinder and on the LCD screen is displayed brighter than it should be.



This explains why my RAW video was way underexposed. It looked perfect on the LCD and Viewfinder.


----------



## RockyCola (Apr 15, 2021)

I noticed that Clog 3 autofocus with 1.3.0 was much less responsive than in all other modes. This is also fixed in 1.3.1. Essentially Autofocus performs normally now with Clog 3.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2021)

I had not yet installed 1.3.0 so I'm installing the new version now. It is very slow to update, 77% done.


----------



## dirtyvu (Apr 15, 2021)

Yesss! Canon log 3 isn't overblown on the display anymore! I don't know how that was overlooked during QA. But it was a pretty quick turnaround which is all that matters.


----------



## Finn (Apr 15, 2021)

codyras said:


> When shooing in C-Log 3, what's the best color space option? BT.709 or Cinema Gamut?


I prefer Cinema Gamut because it matches better with Canon cinema cameras such as the C70 and C300 in CLOG3 mode.


SonicStudios said:


> Is there support for C-Log 2 in this firmware update?


No, not natively but you can shoot RAW and then change it to CLOG2 if you want.


dirtyvu said:


> Yesss! Canon log 3 isn't overblown on the display anymore! I don't know how that was overlooked during QA. But it was a pretty quick turnaround which is all that matters.


Yes, finally fast turn arounds from Canon. I actually appreciate the video features and development focus from Canon with the new R cameras. Lets hope they keep it up with the R3 and beyond!


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 16, 2021)

other than Adobe.. what do you guys use to process CLOG3 files? I'm not having the best results (tried Shotcut)


----------



## dirtyvu (Apr 16, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> other than Adobe.. what do you guys use to process CLOG3 files? I'm not having the best results (tried Shotcut)



your 2 main choices are Premiere and Davinci Resolve. I'm firmly in the Premiere Pro camp. editing the 4k CLOG3 files are a breeze on my system (AMD Ryzen 3900X with Nvidia GTX 1080). that 8k footage. man, that is a beast...


----------



## Gazwas (Apr 16, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> your 2 main choices are Premiere and Davinci Resolve. I'm firmly in the Premiere Pro camp. editing the 4k CLOG3 files are a breeze on my system (AMD Ryzen 3900X with Nvidia GTX 1080). that 8k footage. man, that is a beast...


The *TWO *main ones?

As long as you are on Mac I use FCPX with Canon Log files and it works beautifully. The difficult 10bit Canon files work a dream on the relatively inexpensive new M1 Macs.


----------



## Finn (Apr 16, 2021)

Gazwas said:


> The *TWO *main ones?
> 
> As long as you are on Mac I use FCPX with Canon Log files and it works beautifully. The difficult 10bit Canon files work a dream on the relatively inexpensive new M1 Macs.


Same. My M1 MBP Pro breezes through everything except the 8K RAW recording modes.


----------



## RockyCola (Apr 16, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> other than Adobe.. what do you guys use to process CLOG3 files? I'm not having the best results (tried Shotcut)


I use Final Cut on my M1 MacBook Pro. It cuts through even the 8k Clog 3 422 files like butter. It’s uncanny how fast it is. Resolve will work well with it as well. I am sure Premiere can to of 
Course


----------



## Gazwas (Apr 16, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> I use Final Cut on my M1 MacBook Pro. It cuts through even the 8k Clog 3 422 files like butter. It’s uncanny how fast it is. Resolve will work well with it as well. I am sure Premiere can to of
> Course


I would even go as far as saying if you are thinking of upgrading a PC just to work with Canon’s recent mirrorless video codecs and have a decent monitor, purchasing an M1 Mac Mini and FCPX would probably be cheaper.


----------



## dirtyvu (Apr 16, 2021)

No third party plugins for Adobe premiere work on the m1 machines


----------



## Gazwas (Apr 17, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> No third party plugins for Adobe premiere work on the m1 machines


The majority of the plugins I use in FCPX on my Desktop intel Mac work perfectly as well on my M1 MBP. Additionally, quite a few have been updated to run natively on M1.


----------



## dirtyvu (Apr 17, 2021)

Gazwas said:


> The majority of the plugins I use in FCPX on my Desktop intel Mac work perfectly as well on my M1 MBP. Additionally, quite a few have been updated to run natively on M1.


That doesn't help a premiere user or DaVinci user


----------



## YEUP (Apr 17, 2021)

Kit. said:


> How about the issues numbered 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, and 12?


#4-New Feature
#5-New Feature
#6-New feature (and let's be honest, Who uses FTP to transfer images off a camera?)
#7-New Feature (same FTP comment as above)
#8-New feature (and admittedly a good one for I suspect a lot of people)
#9-Finally fixing a problem that afflicts people who take photos.
#10-Same as above
#11-Same as above
#12-Same as above

I do appreciate new features, I truly do, but compared to the Canon 5D IV the Canon R5 has usability issues that should be fixed. I for the life of me cannot understand why they were allowed to ship the bodies with the issues.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 17, 2021)

YEUP said:


> #4-New Feature
> #5-New Feature
> #6-New feature (and let's be honest, Who uses FTP to transfer images off a camera?)
> #7-New Feature (same FTP comment as above)
> ...


What issues?

Edit: I seem to recall replying to another of your posts about the R5 vs the 5diV and how it (the 5D was better) and suggesting you go back to the 5D. If you are still unhappy with the R5 sell it get most of your money back and buy a 5D IV

Hoping a Camera will become something it is not (for you) via firmware is futile...


----------



## Gazwas (Apr 17, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> That doesn't help a premiere user or DaVinci user


But does help snapp604 who actually asked the question about what software to use - see post #30

" _other than Adobe.. what do you guys use to process CLOG3 files? I'm not having the best results (tried Shotcut)"_


----------



## Gazwas (Apr 17, 2021)

YEUP said:


> #4-New Feature
> #5-New Feature
> #6-New feature (and let's be honest, Who uses FTP to transfer images off a camera?)
> #7-New Feature (same FTP comment as above)
> ...


Genuinely, what are these issues?

I've only had a few very minor lock ups that went away after a power cycle and had my camera since launch day. Personally I'm continually amazed by the output quality of both the stills and video I shoot having come from the Sony A7RIII which was renown for its IQ.


----------



## Kit. (Apr 19, 2021)

There's one issue I've found recently on my R5 with v1.3.0: scrolling through a few hundreds of images on an SD card (Sony Tough) breaks the ability of the camera to read images from the SD card. Can be recovered by turning the camera off and on (memory leak?).


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 19, 2021)

Kit. said:


> There's one issue I've found recently on my R5 with v1.3.0: scrolling through a few hundreds of images on an SD card (Sony Tough) breaks the ability of the camera to read images from the SD card. Can be recovered by turning the camera off and on (memory leak?).


That’s really strange. Have you tried a different SD memory card with the same result? The release notes for the firmware mentioned changes for CF Express cards but nothing about the SD slot? Very curious to know if anyone else has come across this...


----------



## BadBird (Apr 19, 2021)

I installed 1.3.0 on my R5 on 31 March and was pleased with the apparent improvements in autofocus, with the add-on benefit of manual focus in AF Servo mode. I later installed 1.3.1 on 15 April, and yesterday evening/this morning finally got time to do some test shooting the in back yard (through picture window) on my forest full of bird feeders. It would appear that 1.3.1 has made the single point AF (or spot, expanded, etc.) programmed to my AF-ON button almost useless. Since adding 1.3.1, it now is averaging 6 to 8 presses before it actually achieves focus, and a subsequent press while trying to stay on a moving (hopping) bird blows focus completely out again. _Dramatically _worse behavior that I saw with 1.3.0. Eye AF still works when it wants to (no better, and no worse than in 1.3.0). This is NOT an improvement. All testing done with RF 100-500 with firmware updated to 1.0.9 at same time camera went to 1.3.0.

That did it - the 100-400 IS II + 1.4 is back on the tripod, this time with a 5D Mk4 instead of the more reliable 7D Mk II, which is almost painful to look through after several months of the R5 EVF. Spring migration has begun here, and I will probably have to revert the R5 to 1.3.0 and then reset the whole camera and redo all the settings, and I no longer have the time to waste on it with warblers on the way up from Galveston. This is a huge disappointment.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 19, 2021)

BadBird said:


> I installed 1.3.0 on my R5 on 31 March and was pleased with the apparent improvements in autofocus, with the add-on benefit of manual focus in AF Servo mode. I later installed 1.3.1 on 15 April, and yesterday evening/this morning finally got time to do some test shooting the in back yard (through picture window) on my forest full of bird feeders. It would appear that 1.3.1 has made the single point AF (or spot, expanded, etc.) programmed to my AF-ON button almost useless. Since adding 1.3.1, it now is averaging 6 to 8 presses before it actually achieves focus, and a subsequent press while trying to stay on a moving (hopping) bird blows focus completely out again. _Dramatically _worse behavior that I saw with 1.3.0. Eye AF still works when it wants to (no better, and no worse than in 1.3.0). This is NOT an improvement. All testing done with RF 100-500 with firmware updated to 1.0.9 at same time camera went to 1.3.0.
> 
> That did it - the 100-400 IS II + 1.4 is back on the tripod, this time with a 5D Mk4 instead of the more reliable 7D Mk II, which is almost painful to look through after several months of the R5 EVF. Spring migration has begun here, and I will probably have to revert the R5 to 1.3.0 and then reset the whole camera and redo all the settings, and I no longer have the time to waste on it with warblers on the way up from Galveston. This is a huge disappointment.


Resetting to 1.3.0 will be easier said than done but there is a hacky way of doing it (need to google). 1.3.1 added a single change that affected the internal LUT being used when using CLOG 3 and View assist. Odd that your Cameras AF would be made worse by a code change in a non related area. 

I would suggest sending the Camera to Canon to have them test it for possible failure of the firmware upgrade. 

Cheers


----------



## snapshot (Apr 20, 2021)

has anybody gotten full time manual focus to work in AF-Servo? I have it working on One-Shot, but nothing happens when i turn the focus ring during AF-Servo. I am using case 2 in HS+ drive mode. What is the trick? Using RF-24-240...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 20, 2021)

snapshot said:


> has anybody gotten full time manual focus to work in AF-Servo? I have it working on One-Shot, but nothing happens when i turn the focus ring during AF-Servo. I am using case 2 in HS+ drive mode. What is the trick? Using RF-24-240...


I do not think the 24-240 has been updated to support the new full time manual focus. Just the 70-200 and the 100-500 so far.


----------



## BadBird (Apr 21, 2021)

It definitely works on the RF 100-500, which had to have a firmware update to 1.0.9. There was no release for the RF 800 or 600 f/11, and I am waiting on one for the 800 f/11. As stated above, after updating the R5 to 1.3.1, the full-time manual focus is about the only part of focusing that actually works.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2021)

BadBird said:


> I installed 1.3.0 on my R5 on 31 March and was pleased with the apparent improvements in autofocus, with the add-on benefit of manual focus in AF Servo mode. I later installed 1.3.1 on 15 April, and yesterday evening/this morning finally got time to do some test shooting the in back yard (through picture window) on my forest full of bird feeders. It would appear that 1.3.1 has made the single point AF (or spot, expanded, etc.) programmed to my AF-ON button almost useless. Since adding 1.3.1, it now is averaging 6 to 8 presses before it actually achieves focus, and a subsequent press while trying to stay on a moving (hopping) bird blows focus completely out again. _Dramatically _worse behavior that I saw with 1.3.0. Eye AF still works when it wants to (no better, and no worse than in 1.3.0). This is NOT an improvement. All testing done with RF 100-500 with firmware updated to 1.0.9 at same time camera went to 1.3.0.
> 
> That did it - the 100-400 IS II + 1.4 is back on the tripod, this time with a 5D Mk4 instead of the more reliable 7D Mk II, which is almost painful to look through after several months of the R5 EVF. Spring migration has begun here, and I will probably have to revert the R5 to 1.3.0 and then reset the whole camera and redo all the settings, and I no longer have the time to waste on it with warblers on the way up from Galveston. This is a huge disappointment.


I have been having the same issues it is very frustrating I thorough that there was a spot focus issue I hope they get it fixed


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 26, 2021)

BadBird said:


> It definitely works on the RF 100-500, which had to have a firmware update to 1.0.9. There was no release for the RF 800 or 600 f/11, and I am waiting on one for the 800 f/11. As stated above, after updating the R5 to 1.3.1, the full-time manual focus is about the only part of focusing that actually works.





[email protected] said:


> I have been having the same issues it is very frustrating I thorough that there was a spot focus issue I hope they get it fixed


Just an issue with your 100-500's ? My wife has our 100-500 so I cannot test with it atm so I gave it a shot on the lenes I have on hand.

Not seeing any issues with the RF 70-200



Or the RF50 1.8




Or the RF 15-35




Even the RF 35 1.8 seems fine




Not the biggest gif (limited file size for uploads) but shows that I am not having to hit the back button assigned to spot AF multiple times to achieve focus.


----------



## juanmaasecas (Apr 27, 2021)

wrong post, I don’t know what happened, sorry.


----------



## padam (Apr 28, 2021)

Based on the release of the Atomos Ninja V+, it looks like the next firmware update will be 8K Prores RAW support up to 30p (via the micro-HDMI port...)


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (May 1, 2021)

How is everyone going with the lock-ups with the new firmware?


----------



## Dockland (May 31, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> How is everyone going with the lock-ups with the new firmware?



My R5 has locked up once. Don't really recall the situation, i just took out the battery slide in the battery grip and put it back in. 
(original batteries here)


----------



## dpockett (Jun 1, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> How is everyone going with the lock-ups with the new firmware?


I bought my camera with 1.3.1 installed on it 2 weeks ago and mine has locked up 3 times, with different cards. required removing the battery tray and turning off and on.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jun 1, 2021)

dpockett said:


> I bought my camera with 1.3.1 installed on it 2 weeks ago and mine has locked up 3 times, with different cards. required removing the battery tray and turning off and on.


What type/brand/model/speed of cards?


----------



## dpockett (Jun 1, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> What type/brand/model/speed of cards?


All Sandisk


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2021)

I've never yet had a lockup. I have Pro Grade CF Express and Lexar SD.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 1, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've never yet had a lockup. I have Pro Grade CF Express and Lexar SD.


I use Lexar CFE and have never had one either… I’ve lately used a Sandisk as a back up card in the second a lot, but so far so good.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jun 1, 2021)

dpockett said:


> I bought my camera with 1.3.1 installed on it 2 weeks ago and mine has locked up 3 times, with different cards. required removing the battery tray and turning off and on.


Damn, sorry to hear that. I have switched to using a Sandisk 128gb SD card (UHS-I) for the past 4 months and haven’t had a lockup after 6000 frames taken. With my 512gb Sandisk Cf Express I had 3 lockups in the first 4 months (about same number of frames taken over that time)

I am still on firmware 1.2.0 at this stage.

Perhaps you could tell us the exact model and speed rating of your Sandisk Cards?

Every time I had a lockup in the past it was when the camera was in the process of writing to the CF express card...


----------



## macrunning (Jun 2, 2021)

I don't believe this has anything to do with cards. Lock ups are occurring because something is wrong with the camera. My case where the camera was freezing up just from the animal eye auto focus tracking isn't the first. Folks need to get warranties on these cameras. At this point I don't trust Canon (which is sad to say). I am all on board for the latest tech, but right now my R5 is a big disappointment. I'm hoping the newly replaced 'circuit board' fixes things. It's upsetting we spend $4000 dollars on a camera for MANY folks to have lock up issues and for Canon's repair policy to be one of limited communication. Replacing the 'circuit board' doesn't tell me anything other than Canon is 'hoping' that this fixes the issue. Time will tell. I bought the 4 year extended car pack so it will be tested. I think if Canon gave more care to launching the R5 many folks (including me) wouldn't be running into these issues. It's like Windows 95 all over again.


----------



## dpockett (Jun 2, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Damn, sorry to hear that. I have switched to using a Sandisk 128gb SD card (UHS-I) for the past 4 months and haven’t had a lockup after 6000 frames taken. With my 512gb Sandisk Cf Express I had 3 lockups in the first 4 months (about same number of frames taken over that time)
> 
> I am still on firmware 1.2.0 at this stage.
> 
> ...


64gb CFexpress. But it also happened on an old SD card, so as many are stating, it isn't card specific.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jun 4, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I don't believe this has anything to do with cards. Lock ups are occurring because something is wrong with the camera. My case where the camera was freezing up just from the animal eye auto focus tracking isn't the first. Folks need to get warranties on these cameras. At this point I don't trust Canon (which is sad to say). I am all on board for the latest tech, but right now my R5 is a big disappointment. I'm hoping the newly replaced 'circuit board' fixes things. It's upsetting we spend $4000 dollars on a camera for MANY folks to have lock up issues and for Canon's repair policy to be one of limited communication. Replacing the 'circuit board' doesn't tell me anything other than Canon is 'hoping' that this fixes the issue. Time will tell. I bought the 4 year extended car pack so it will be tested. I think if Canon gave more care to launching the R5 many folks (including me) wouldn't be running into these issues. It's like Windows 95 all over again.


Unfortunately these lockups are happening for different reasons for different people. This might be why Canon is just changing the circuit board and hoping it fixes the problem. Someone on this forum only had lockups with a specific lens and card combination and having the circuit board replaced made no difference for them. For me the lockups only ever happened when I tried to use my Sandisk 512gb CF express card.

In my case I changed to an SD card and have had 0 lockups over a 4 month period with over 6000 photos taken. So in my personal experience and with my specific camera it does indeed seem to be card related. But I will be sure to report back to the forum if this changes.

In your case it sounds a bit more extreme and a warranty repair sounds like the right thing to do…


----------

